# Funbox selber bauen



## Salieri (16. Juli 2005)

Hi!

Wollte mal fragen, ob und wenn wie ich mir sone Funbox oder etwas in der Art selber bauen könnte...
Ich dachte mir, das ich mit etwas Stahlbeton oder sowas eine kleine Box machen könnte.
Und sone kleine Q-Pipe vlt auch? Habt ihr da ne Idee, wie ich sowas machen könnte?
Komme nämlich bald nach Schweden, da haben wir ein Ferienhaus, mim risigen Grundstück, wenn ich da ein bischen was Asphhaltiere und mir sone Box und ne Q-Pipe hinstelle, wärs nicht ganz so langweilig. Und weil da alles so illig ist, spielt Geld auch fast keine Rolle. 
Am besten wärs, wenn mir einer sagen kann, wie ich was mit Holz machen kann, in der Nähe ist nämlich ein Sägewerk... 

Danke schonmal.


----------



## der Digge (16. Juli 2005)

SuFu + Google und der Tag is geretet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salieri (16. Juli 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> SuFu + Google und der Tag is geretet


 
Ähm ja... okay...
Also mit google hab ich nicht wirklich was brauchbares gefunden, oder hab was übersehen...


----------



## Flatpro (16. Juli 2005)

paletten, ne kreissäge, haufenweise schrauben und n akkuschrauber.. ende


----------



## Salieri (16. Juli 2005)

Ich störe mich ein wenig an den Paletten... Sind ja nich billig die Teile. früher waren es 25 das Stück, wenns Euro Paletten sind...
Den Rest des Werkzeugs ist kein Problem. Mein Vader hat da nen ganze Schuppen voll. von ner Schraaube, bis hin zu ner Kettensäge ist alles vertreten...
Und was könnte ich so aus den Paletten machen?


----------



## Flatpro (16. Juli 2005)

aus den paletten baust du alles!
und die einwegdinger gibbet in jedem industriegebiet für lau


----------



## Salieri (16. Juli 2005)

Danke. Also auseinander nehmen und das Holz für Boxen, Pipes, etc benutzen? Hoffentlich halten die Dinger das aus... ^^


----------



## RISE (17. Juli 2005)

www.rampplans.org


----------



## Salieri (17. Juli 2005)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> www.rampplans.org


 
Danke! Die Pläne sind sehr hilfreich. 
Ich sehe da ne Menge Arbeit auf mich zu kommen, aber ich hab ja genug Zeit.


----------



## derFisch (17. Juli 2005)

kannst auch mal auf local baustellen vorbeischauen und da nach Paletten fragen. Die Dudes bei uns auf der Baustelle ham die Dinger zB einfach da liegen und verrotten lassen...


----------

